# Matilda Bay Rooftop Red Lager



## Kai (4/5/05)

I tried this beer newly on tap at The Lion in North Adelaide tonight, so newly that the bar lady told us we were probably the first two people to try it, and they were nice enough to ask us what we thought of it too.

Considering the keg was not on tap when I was in there two nights ago, it was a little fresh but tasted quite promising. Oddly (I thought) for a lager, there was quite a passionfruit flavour to it, and banana too after my dad pointed it out. It was well balanced with a good clean bitter finish that was just the right strength.

The beer was too cold on serving but improved markedly after passing it under a metahporical bunsen burner a few times. This brought out the malt better and I thought I could identify the melanoidin. However, my review was a little clouded by the fact I'd eaten some washed rind cheese earlier, and the beer was bringing out those flavours again.

On the whole I would say it's a beer well worth chasing up, even if I did find the fruit flavours to it perhaps a trifle odd. Try some sometime and tell me what you think.


----------



## kitkat (4/5/05)

I didn't like it at all, almost to the point where I didn't finish my glass (I said almost ...  )

Can't describe in more details, I thought it just tasted wrong with no redeeming feature.

Just my experience at 3 Degrees on QV Plaza, Melbourne.


----------



## nonicman (4/5/05)

A little bit too sweet for a session beer, after a few I found the sweetness builds up, which is a shame, as I was delighted with the suprise of drinking a malty beer that looks and has the character of an ale in a house of lackluster quencher taps.
They have on it on tap at the Fire Station (it opened in the old fire station building in Walker St it could be trading as some other name and the Roof Top was the single highlight on tap, other than the eye candy  ) in North Sydney.
It was hard work walking a block home each day from work, especially when the Fire Station finally opened and a Roof Top or two was available for assistance in getting to the end of the block and home. It was up hill. :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (5/5/05)

I tasted it once, and it was overwhelmingly sweet.
Although perhaps that was the miracle fruit I had 30 minutes before... :angry:
That stuff can really ruin a night of beer. 

I will be tasting it properly this Friday, most likely, hopefully tasting a little more balanced this time...


----------



## KoNG (5/5/05)

can anyone confirm if this is on tap at the oaks Neutral Bay..?
i'm thinking i've had a dabble of roof top there..!
hard to go past the Hoegaarden when there tho..!  

Dunkel... what is this fuit of  miracles you speak of.?? :blink:


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (5/5/05)

KoNG said:


> can anyone confirm if this is on tap at the oaks Neutral Bay..?
> i'm thinking i've had a dabble of roof top there..!
> hard to go past the Hoegaarden when there tho..!
> 
> ...



This little red berry from Africa. Chew it, swish it over your tongue, swallow it, and it seems to block out all bitter/acid tastes, apparently for the next 30 minutes but can last up to four hours... the trick is squeezing some lime/lemon juice onto your tongue, and it actually tastes sweet. This French guy gave it to me at work when we were having a few beers... bastard.


----------



## Ross (5/5/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> I will be tasting it properly this Friday, most likely, hopefully tasting a little more balanced this time...
> [post="57573"][/post]​



DB,

Is it on tap up here?


----------



## KoNG (5/5/05)

Dunkel... what is this fuit of miracles you speak of.?? :blink:
[post="57616"][/post]​[/quote]

This little red berry from Africa. Chew it, swish it over your tongue, swallow it, and it seems to block out all bitter/acid tastes, apparently for the next 30 minutes but can last up to four hours... the trick is squeezing some lime/lemon juice onto your tongue, and it actually tastes sweet. This French guy gave it to me at work when we were having a few beers... bastard.
[post="57619"][/post]​[/quote]


hmmmm, weird...i'm sure there is a reason or moral to it.


----------



## cubbie (5/5/05)

this beer tasted like my first kit lager which I mistakenly brewed at Ale temps. It was sweet, fruity and darkish. 

Oh I like it.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/5/05)

Miracle fruit / synsepalum dulcificum, great little party trick with these guys , you can suck lemons no worrys at all . 

and a link to cape trib fruit 

http://www.capetrib.com.au/miracle.htm

I've got a couple of trees up by the bore..

Cheers bunyip :beer:


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (5/5/05)

Ross,
It's on tap at the Pig and Whistle Downtown, which is on Eagle Street in the city.
I'll be there watching the Reds vs Waratahs game from about 7.


----------



## kitkat (6/5/05)

paraphrasing from the blurb on the cardboard thingie that goes under your glass (sorry, forgot the exact word now, you see what I mean):

made using lightly-toasted carared and melanoidin malts.
hesrbrucker hops at late boil
delivers hints of toffee and caramel


----------



## Wreck (6/5/05)

> I'll be there watching the Reds vs Waratahs game from about 7.



I'll be at the game. Go the Waratahs!


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (6/5/05)

So, nobody's going to post anything after Kitkat?
Ah well, I might as well throw the first punch...


GOOOOOOO QUEENSLAND!!!


----------



## Kai (12/5/05)

I tried one of these again on Tuesday night. It seemed that the fruity characters had gone and the malt was making more of a presence. It was bordering on that flavour darker beers get when they have too much of a specialty malt in them... I've yet to pinpoint it in descriptive terms but I can definitely pick it. The bitterness was definitely there, but it didn't seem harsh or too strong and it lingered well. The caveat this time is I'd just finished a very tasty Japanese dinner, and it wasn't the ideal beer to follow it up with.

On the whole I will need to try it again just to be sure.


----------



## Kai (29/9/05)

Well, I've been resampling it.

I'm still very interested in why I got passionfruit characters the first time around, I've never tasted that again. What it has averaged out to be is a beer that is regrettably served to cold; at serving temp is is sweet with a clashing bitterness, as it warms up the malt begins to emerge and things balance out nicely. It's on my repeat list at the lion.


----------

